# Ahhh! I need help with computer science!



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm taking a programming class and I don't know anything about computer science. My professor is pretty hardcore; he says that computer science is about figuring out how to solve problems by yourself, so he didn't go over the basics of programming, coding, etc. He just jumped right into programming.

It's the second week of the semester and we already have an assignment that's due tomorrow night. My professor wants us to code a program in front of him. I have no idea how things work and I don't have any ground to build upon because of the way the professor teaches. Are there any good resources or websites that can teach me the basics of writing a program?

This class has been a huge concern of mine. I don't want to drop it because it'll be a huge setback towards my goal of transferring quickly. But at the same time, the way the class is set up makes it extremely tough for me to understand the material and succeed.

Can anyone help me, please?


----------



## Princu (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe you can try understanding the basics first and then move on to more advanced concept.It all goes down to the fundamental concepts..If your fundamental are absolutely clear ,you will understand almost anything. 
So get a book and start from the beginning. Maybe try 'programming for dummies' type of book.If you sit in the class without a basic understanding of coding,it will only be a waste of time and depress you even more..
Which language are you learning?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeeze, I'm struggling with my programming class because I know nothing about it, but at least my professor isn't as big a jerk as yours. That's pretty bad. Do you happen to be learning C language, what sort of thing do you have to program? Do you have a program on your computer to practice with?


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest buying a book for programming unless it's a damn fine book that will give you better than what you get online for free. They're not exactly quality or in-depth, but websites like codecademy.com give lessons for free.

If you have an instructor who hates binary and want to find ways to be passive-aggressive, I can help you.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

What language are you using? When I took CS101, it seemed like a majority of the class already took computer science in high school so I was really struggling those first few weeks. At least my professor was nice though. I think it's just really difficult trying to teach computer science in a lecture-style environment.

I used Java in CS 101 and I found this online text very helpful: http://chortle.ccsu.edu/CS151/cs151java.html
My written test grades jumped 20 points just going through those exercises, even though I didn't understand everything. Most of it is just getting used to the language so you have to play around with it a lot.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

What the hell kind of professor is he, teaching a class about programming but refusing to teach you programming? I hate professors and authors who just 'assume' knowledge by the student and just go off on their own stupid little journey without a care in the world for whether or not people are learning anything. There are far too many of these types, unfortunately.



I Lurk Life said:


> he says that computer science is about figuring out how to solve problems by yourself, so he didn't go over the basics of programming, coding, etc.


Then why doesn't he just quit his job and save everyone a crapload of money? Why bother teaching anything at all if he just wants you to figure out how to solve everything by yourself. God this pisses me off.


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

Our class is based on C++.

Man, today was just depressing. We had our first lab and I had no idea about what to do. I asked some people here and there for help, and ended up sitting down with one of the tutors. He had a Socratic approach to tutoring where he would just ask you questions to get you to figure out the answer by yourself. But the problem was, because everything was kept so vague (he would avoid talking about issues directly) we ended up going around in circles.

We were drawing attention to ourselves and people were laughing at me. It felt like Benny Hill was playing in the background, and I felt like a complete doofus. One guy even made a comment, " *Haha* The most patient tutor ever."

Also, I'm feeling more and more that Computer Science, which I thought would be the perfect major for me, is turning out to not be a good fit for me. I'm already in my fourth year of community college and now I just feel like I'm totally screwed.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

I Lurk Life said:


> Our class is based on C++.
> 
> Man, today was just depressing. We had our first lab and I had no idea about what to do. I asked some people here and there for help, and ended up sitting down with one of the tutors. He had a Socratic approach to tutoring where he would just ask you questions to get you to figure out the answer by yourself. But the problem was, because everything was kept so vague (he would avoid talking about issues directly) we ended up going around in circles.
> 
> ...


That sucks dude. I never learned C++ or I would help you out. I know C and C++ are different languages, but you might benefit from reading "Learn C the Hard Way": http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/ I believe there are some overarching similarities retained between the languages, even if there are some differences in code. I really like that author's approach to computer science. He reviews a lot of the basics in the vocabulary that it seems you are having trouble with.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

If you use itunes at all, they have a thing called iTunes university that has some free classes on coding. There are quite a few sites, I'll post them in a few when I am at my computer. Do you have any coding software installed on your computer????


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't help then, sorry. I'm learning C. Good luck with it though, it sounds like you're having a rough time. I hate teachers like that.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I Lurk Life said:


> Our class is based on C++.
> 
> Man, today was just depressing. We had our first lab and I had no idea about what to do. I asked some people here and there for help, and ended up sitting down with one of the tutors. He had a Socratic approach to tutoring where he would just ask you questions to get you to figure out the answer by yourself. But the problem was, because everything was kept so vague (he would avoid talking about issues directly) we ended up going around in circles.
> 
> ...


If you post the problematic parts in Geek Central, someone might offer to help. There are some experienced programmers here, but I don't know how often they check this section of the forums.

Also: stackoverflow.com


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I Lurk Life said:


> I'm taking a programming class and I don't know anything about computer science. My professor is pretty hardcore; he says that computer science is about figuring out how to solve problems by yourself, so he didn't go over the basics of programming, coding, etc. He just jumped right into programming.
> 
> It's the second week of the semester and we already have an assignment that's due tomorrow night. My professor wants us to code a program in front of him. I have no idea how things work and I don't have any ground to build upon because of the way the professor teaches. Are there any good resources or websites that can teach me the basics of writing a program?
> 
> ...


I've tutored a couple of people with programming (at a college level) over skype and email before. I'd be happy to help you out man.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

First you have to learn basics of Computer from some private institute or take a regular classes in your institute.

And after that you may learn about computer languages in W3Schools Online Web Tutorials (www.w3schools.com/‎)

Also you may learn basics of Computer Science online from "http://www.gcflearnfree.org/COMPUTERBASICS"


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> *What the hell kind of professor is he, teaching a class about programming but refusing to teach you programming? I hate professors and authors who just 'assume' knowledge by the student and just go off on their own stupid little journey without a care in the world for whether or not people are learning anything. There are far too many of these types, unfortunately.
> *
> 
> Then why doesn't he just quit his job and save everyone a crapload of money? Why bother teaching anything at all if he just wants you to figure out how to solve everything by yourself. God this pisses me off.


This is why I got the hell out of the Computer Science program at my university. If I went to a more serious and dedicated university, then I probably would still be in that major.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd be able to help, I practically have as much knowledge as if i had an associates degree . I'm not too comfortable with C++ but I do know it to an extent. If you want to learn on your own this may be helpful. It would be helpful for many people in CS to realize that learning in middle school or high school would be more beneficial when they go into the major. I'm going into college this fall and I started learning in middle school on my own.


----------



## Anxious2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here are some tutorials that might help you out, http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/

Feel free to PM me for help.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I Lurk Life said:


> Also, I'm feeling more and more that Computer Science, which I thought would be the perfect major for me, is turning out to not be a good fit for me. I'm already in my fourth year of community college and now I just feel like I'm totally screwed.


You're in your 4th year of college and you're just now taking your first programming class? How is that possible if you're majoring in computer science???
Also, plenty of people make that assumption before they enter the program that because they love computers and prefer to work alone that it would be the perfect field to get into. Unfortunately, the reality is that computer science is an extremely technical and theoretical field which you need higher than average intellect to succeed in. It will only get harder from here. I suggest you get together with peers and form some sort of study group so you can discuss the content with them and learn more that way. Good luck


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

I would suggest you that you have to take a basic classes for 1 day so you can understand what u do , than you have to learn about concept of programming than go to advanced programming


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Watch CS lectures on youtube over and over and go through things with pencil and paper until you understand the concepts. Programming is mostly a way of thinking and once you wrap your brain around it you can pick up new languages easily.



galacticsenator said:


> It would be helpful for many people in CS to realize that learning in middle school or high school would be more beneficial when they go into the major. I'm going into college this fall and I started learning in middle school on my own.


Can't agree with this enough. All successful CS majors have tried programming at least somewhat long before they finished high school.

Also, if you are really stuck, you can PM me with any specific questions you have.


----------



## fiestafantastic (Feb 26, 2014)

I am having problems with Java. When I look over the module books it all makes sense. When I have to combine what I know especially the later units such as Arrays, exeptions and buffer writer scanner etc I am totally lost. What is the best way to prepare for an exam with class codes and methods. I am really struggling and thinking of giving the module up.:no


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

There's this Youtube channel called "programminghelporg" that I found today, it helped me complete my programming assignment today. :clap I recommend that you give it a try, it can't hurt ya!


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Google your errors when you compile your program. That helps me figure out what I need to do.

Although it isn't exactly foolproof. I run into errors that I can't find online sometimes.


----------



## Scipioneflorer (Feb 6, 2014)

I suggest to you , watching some videos first , is better watching videos to get basics and after that you can read some tutorials in pdf about programing , the other thinkg that I can suggest you to you is to compile the program when you study


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> What the hell kind of professor is he, teaching a class about programming but refusing to teach you programming? I hate professors and authors who just 'assume' knowledge by the student and just go off on their own stupid little journey without a care in the world for whether or not people are learning anything. There are far too many of these types, unfortunately.
> 
> Then why doesn't he just quit his job and save everyone a crapload of money? Why bother teaching anything at all if he just wants you to figure out how to solve everything by yourself. God this pisses me off.


to be honest i totally agree with you, and i hate that there are so many teachers like this. but there seems to be quite a lot of professors like this in CS. if it's not an introductory class the professors tend to be this way - it's pretty standard. that's also why when signing up for a computer course you need to check the prereqs VERY carefully and even email them before hand to see what knowledge/experience they require.

also, privileged people need to stfu about getting to learn code in high school. not every high school has classes that teach code (mine certainly didn't, but that hasn't stopped me from majoring in programming and making straight As anyway)

i've found codeacademy and http://learncodethehardway.org/ to be super helpful resources. and http://www.codingforums.com/forum.php is a great place to ask for help.

also DO NOT use w3schools. some of their stuff is reliable, but a lot of it is outdated and pretty poorly received in the computer sciences community. they're not officially associated with w3c either.


----------



## Indigo11 (Dec 14, 2012)

What I did was go onto Khan Academy and Code Academy, just watch youtube videos over and over again.

If you can, I would also suggest hiring a private tutor.

Good luck with your CS major!


----------

